# Need Help With Bid



## lizard (Apr 5, 2009)

Im looking for some help with a bid on this lot, i am going to do it with a 8 Foot Plow on a 3/4 ton pick up and also when gets really heavy a bobcat with a 9 foot leo plow but mainly will only use pick-up, the lot is 75175 sq ft pretty simple to plow!

Am looking for what people would charge per time for shoveling sidewalks,plowing, and salting!

Also what you would charge per time just salting.

If anyone one could also give me a per year rate for plowing that would be great, we average approx 12 snowfalls per year.

Im Located in Minnesota.

Thanks for all of youre help


----------



## danknight60 (Nov 7, 2006)

lucky guy i would say $10 a spot and if your goner salt $15 a spot (spot = car parking spot) good luck and happy plowing


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I've got to ask, where are you going to put all the snow? It doesn't look like there is much room for it if you plan to clear the lot completely. If you have to push the snow around a lot it will add to your time significantly.

Also, are you sure Minnesota only gets 12 snowfalls a year? I have no data it just seems like it would be more!


----------



## lizard (Apr 5, 2009)

*Snow Allocation*

Most of the snow i will pile in the farthest corners away from the building till we need to move to another location, and yes we base all of out snowfalls on 12 times per year, doesnt seem like that many but thats our average.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd ballpark that one at a little under 2 hours given your plow size and location of the piles.


----------



## dayexco (Oct 30, 2003)

what part of minn. only gets 12 plowable events a year? i live in south dakota...4 hrs. west of mpls...we get on the average 17, we bid them at 23 pushes.


----------



## Martinson9 (Dec 6, 2006)

I wonder if everyone is using the same "trigger"?

According to the NWS stats I use Minnesota gets 8.3 snowfalls of 2 inchese or more and 15.7 of 1 inch or more. I'm not sure where he came up with 12.


----------



## By"US"Snow (Jan 6, 2010)

$6,500 Seasonal


----------



## Greenery (Jun 23, 2007)

12 times seems low to me. I work in the metro area of mn and 16 is my number. The last two years were actually more depending on trigger. And salting is even more. No wonder why some of the bids ive lost have gone for so cheap, there basing it off of 12 events.


----------



## NEUSWEDE (Mar 14, 2003)

Martinson9;1076520 said:


> I wonder if everyone is using the same "trigger"?
> 
> According to the NWS stats I use Minnesota gets 8.3 snowfalls of 2 inchese or more and 15.7 of 1 inch or more. I'm not sure where he came up with 12.


Was that a serious response?

Do the Math the average of 8.3 and 15.7 is 12 HAHA

Advice is raise you average to account for extra no need to try and cut it close. It is not always being the lowest price. We have picked up a few accounts this year and we were middle of the road just by showing the client we cared and they weren't just a number. Unless this is a government account don't try and be the lowest.


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

according to the farmers almanac the upper midwest is suppose to get 90+ inches of snow this year....I would be bidding that account at 16 for sure....i just got 4 site plans i have to bid on inch/seasonal...16 is my number 2 of them are close to each other i might go 15 on those 2.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

are you talking about 16 as in number of plows? we did 18 last year, and that was a below average year, if we get 90+'' you are going to do a hell of a lot more than 16 plows.


----------

